# Forum Home Renovation Stairs, Steps and Ramps  Builder built stairs not compliant with BCA?

## jacy_m

Hi, 
We have just had some stairs built and I was wondering if they are considered a flight under the BCA and thus would not meet the requirements?  
There are 2 risers. The first is 153 and the second is 210. The going is 253 
The two issues I can see are that the two risers are not the same and 210 is outside the BCA limits. Is that correct?  
thanks

----------


## ringtail

Correct.

----------


## jacy_m

> Correct.

  thanks for the confirmation. I'll bring it up with him tomorrow 
Also where can I find more info on what actually constitutes slip resistant treads?

----------


## barney118

> Correct.

  Ringtail, obviously this is not good practice, a set of stairs with 2 risers is considered a flight under the BCA, the acceptable proportions for stairs for the riser is between 115 min and 190 max (note this is where it states 'acceptable') but the slope relationship (2R+G) min 550 and max 700, so in this case (2 x R +G = 2x210 +253 = 673) within the range, and I understand the BCA allows 1 stair in a flight not to be the same riser ie at the bottom or top. 
So I think this hinges on the 'acceptable' statement being > 190, The measurement is from the top of one stair to the top of the other. 
There is also a requirement that if it is an open riser the max distance between the bottom of the tread to the top of the tread must not exceed 125mm (the estimated size of a childs head). 
Also the tread finish have a non slip finish or have a non skid strip fixed close to the edge of the nosing.

----------


## ringtail

> Ringtail, obviously this is not good practice, a set of stairs with 2 risers is considered a flight under the BCA, the acceptable proportions for stairs for the riser is between 115 min and 190 max (note this is where it states 'acceptable') but the slope relationship (2R+G) min 550 and max 700, so in this case (2 x R +G = 2x210 +253 = 673) within the range, and I understand the BCA allows 1 stair in a flight not to be the same riser ie at the bottom or top. 
> So I think this hinges on the 'acceptable' statement being > 190, The measurement is from the top of one stair to the top of the other. 
> There is also a requirement that if it is an open riser the max distance between the bottom of the tread to the top of the tread must not exceed 125mm (the estimated size of a childs head). 
> Also the tread finish have a non slip finish or have a non skid strip fixed close to the edge of the nosing.

  
I wasn't going to elaborate but so the OP has accurate information I will. 
No, it is *not acceptable* for any rise to be different to any other. Why the builder didn't make the rise 181.5 mm (616 slope relationship) is beyond me. 125 mm max gap between treads is correct. Non slip finish or non slip strip on the nose of treads is open for interpretation. What is a non slip finish ? No finish at all ? paint ? paint with sand in it ? Grooves routed into the nose of each tread ? I have never done anything to raw timber step treads and have passed every time so I don't know what they expect.

----------


## barney118

I am quoting my TAFE teacher on the different rise issue who pulled the BCA out on that issue as we have just covered the stairs module.  
Sent from my iPhone 4s using Tapatalk

----------


## ringtail

Page 461 2010 BCA 3.9.1.3 
Stair Construction  - Stairs* must* be constructed in accordance with the following 
(a)   each flight must have not more than 18 nor less than 2 risers 
(b)   The nominal dimensions of goings and risers of a stair *must be constant* throughout each stair flight except the going of winders in lieu of a quarter or half landing may vary the going of the straight treads within the same flight provided that the going of all such winders is constant 
(e) The riser opening must not allow a 125 mm sphere to pass through between the treads 
(g) Treads must have a slip resistant finish or a suitable non-skid strip near the edge of the nosings

----------

